# March "Mud and/or Action Shots" Photo Contest



## RickGibbs

Submit your photos for the category "Mud and/or Action Shots" through March 15th at midnight.

Mud and/or Action Shots.... 

Again, you can submit your photo in this thread, or e-mail them directly to me at [email protected].

Any questions, please let me know....

*IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog* 
read more...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

This is Tucker digging in the dirt/mud in the gardens. It's kinda of a mud AND action shot....  lol


----------



## mylissyk

*Robbie's Mud Puddle*

Robbie's mud puddle, he was dropping a chunk of wood down in the water, digging and splashing the muddy water, then dunking his head down in it to grab the wood, and doing it all over again. I needed a video camera.

So proud of his handy work.


----------



## MrsMonk

As a new mmember this was one of my first mistakes.


----------



## Banner

*Ripley Loves To Jump*

*ACTION SHOT!*

Ripley last summer at Wilson Lake, Minnesota.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I love that pic, Banner!!  If that's not action...i don't know what is.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The first thing that comes to mind with Banner's photo? Ripley's believe it or not. Wow!


----------



## BridiesMum

As you can see Bridie is trying to re-create the toilet paper advert lol


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Kerry











Molly


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Not a winner, but one that truly makes me laugh.......


----------



## nrhareiner

Around here Abby (the Golden) gets dirty by proxie. As you can see she gets her buddy dirty.



















and here is what Abby was doing after she got Libby dirty she was trying to convince Oattie the cat to play with her. He was a bit smarter then Libby.










Heidi


----------



## Maggies mom

Not entering the contest ..but here is some mud......


----------



## njb

Oh goodness those are some dirty dirty happy happy dogs!


----------



## Maggies mom

(Not entering..)


----------



## njb

My 2 favorite pics of silly Julie---


----------



## davebeech

Banner said:


> *ACTION SHOT!*
> 
> Ripley last summer at Wilson Lake, Minnesota.


That is one amazing picture...........superb !!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I'm going to enter a different photo for the contest... but thought I'd leave this for just for viewing.

Action shot...


----------



## wilki5

Banner said:


> *ACTION SHOT!*
> 
> Ripley last summer at Wilson Lake, Minnesota.


That shot is just great!!! I love it, and all the other shots.


----------



## sleepyspencer

*Mud*

Here's my entry...This happened just after Hurricane Katrina came through. It filled Duncan's favorite hole with lots of water. As you can see he was trying to find the bottom of it. He made me laugh and cry!


----------



## Maggies mom

sleepyspencer said:


> Here's my entry...This happened just after Hurricane Katrina came through. It filled Duncan's favorite hole with lots of water. As you can see he was trying to find the bottom of it. He made me laugh and cry!


I love that picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1

Oh boy, I think the mud is going to be a winner this month  IMHO Maggies Mom has the biggest mud pit of them all. We had 3 inches of rain last night. We'll see what the weekend brings in the way of mud.


----------



## Maggies mom

vrocco1 said:


> Oh boy, I think the mud is going to be a winner this month  IMHO Maggies Mom has the biggest mud pit of them all. We had 3 inches of rain last night. We'll see what the weekend brings in the way of mud.


Have that camera ready .........       Right now my mud pit is drying.......


----------



## vrocco1

It hit 60 degrees here today. Thank you global warming


----------



## gold'nchocolate

When I look at some of those muddy dogs I can only say, "Man oh man oh man!!!! 

Biscuit:


Jack:
I can not get his picture to come on here, for some reason.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Kimm said:


> Not a winner, but one that truly makes me laugh.......


Kim...is that Tucker? He is gorgeous! I can't believe that you already have 102 posts  (Kim was the top poster over on Chatgoldens : )
Can you tell me how you got his picture on there so big? Mine come out so small.


----------



## nrhareiner

Here are some pictures of Abby playing. No mud but lost of fun.

The first one is her looking for Libby.

Libby Libby where are you? I'm comming I will save you.










Here I am. I was playing over there so I am fine. Did not get snowed in.










Oh good I was scared you where snowed in someplace.










Found here.


----------



## RickGibbs

I love the pictures where they've got snow all over their faces.....


----------



## Hudson

*Ready for Action*

' Hudson ready for action! 'Come play ball with me!' 
Hudson and Asha's Mum:wave:
PS : We have no mud here at the moment , unfortunately we have a big drought!


----------



## Joe

*IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog*

Those who entered more than one picture per dog they have, please edit your posts and select only one picture to be entered, otherwise Rick will go crazy to sort it all out.
I know many of our new members didn't know of this rule and it wasn't stated anywhere, so no harm done, just please go back and try to select the best picture to keep this (now written) photo contest rule.
Thank you so much for your understanding.
Joe


----------



## Joe

Here is our submission for this month. No mud, so at least an action shot:


----------



## davebeech

Here's Tom on one of his very first outings and displaying one of his many passions for mud................and somethings never change.


----------



## Banner

Joe said:


> Here is our submission for this month. No mud, so at least an action shot:


Joe, your dogs are Olympic Hurdlers. Great action shot!









P.S. I think they are in the lead. 

Dan


----------



## Joe

Ah, that is soooo funnyyyyy 
Looks like you know your Photoshop well  ... thanks...
Joe


----------



## angelica_hugo

*Got Mud?*

Buddy loves the mud!


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Well, this photo has been sitting in my profile page gallery for quite some time, so I guess I will enter it in the mud/action category. It is my first golden from way back when. I always liked the wet look. LOL!!


----------



## Banner

Brinkleysmom said:


> Well, this photo has been sitting in my profile page gallery for quite some time, so I guess I will enter it in the mud/action category. It is my first golden from way back when. I always liked the wet look. LOL!!


Brinkleysmom, 

That is a great Mud/Action shot. I love it! 

Dan


----------



## RickGibbs

Joe said:


> *IMPORTANT RULE:* *one photo per user/dog*
> 
> Those who entered more than one picture per dog they have, please edit your posts and select only one picture to be entered, otherwise Rick will go crazy to sort it all out.
> I know many of our new members didn't know of this rule and it wasn't stated anywhere, so no harm done, just please go back and try to select the best picture to keep this (now written) photo contest rule.
> Thank you so much for your understanding.
> Joe


Yep....I don't want to be in charge of choosing which picture to use.

If you have more than one golden, you can submit two photos....one per dog, up to two....if that makes sense.

Trying to keep this as simple for me as possible.....


----------



## RickGibbs

Brinkleysmom said:


> Well, this photo has been sitting in my profile page gallery for quite some time, so I guess I will enter it in the mud/action category. It is my first golden from way back when. I always liked the wet look. LOL!!


I'm glad you entered this photo....I just love it....


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

[/IMG]


----------



## Ninde'Gold

These are all great photos, keep them coming guys


----------



## lgnutah

*Brooks*

Enjoying a swim in a cold mountain stream


----------



## Ardeagold

OK...to clarify the rules. Is that ONE picture, or ONE picture PER Golden/Dog in the household??? :


----------



## Ninde'Gold

ONE picture PER DOG, up to TWO.... lol if that makes sense...

Say you have 2 goldens...one of each...if you have 3.... either post two, or group shots...


----------



## Ardeagold

OK thanks!

Pic #2


----------



## RickGibbs

Ardeagold said:


> OK thanks!


And just to clarify....for the secondary contest (the one for fun - Mud and/or Action Shots this month), you can have other dog breeds, people, etc. But for the Calendar shots, ONLY goldens.....

Great picture...


----------



## flamingo_sandy

Brinkleysmom said:


> Well, this photo has been sitting in my profile page gallery for quite some time, so I guess I will enter it in the mud/action category. It is my first golden from way back when. I always liked the wet look. LOL!!


WOW! That really IS a great shot! What was this goldens name?


----------



## RickGibbs

flamingo_sandy said:


> WOW! That really IS a great shot! What was this goldens name?


Tyler.....right? I love this shot.... It's just the perfect golden photo. It would look great in our calendar..... So if Donna doesn't enter another photo for the calendar contest, this one might "accidentally" get thrown into the mix.....


----------



## Daisymaebear

*A Dirty Question*

 I can't post my mud pictures because I do not know how, so I will ask a muddy question. At the dog park, fair grounds, or anywhere, there could be 3 white dogs of various varieties and yellow labs and border collies - it doesn't matter. The daze comes out filthy, covered with mud or dirt, what ever is available and the oter dogs are clean. So what's the deal?


----------



## GoldenPaws2




----------



## welshgold

*Gracie and Stick*

Gracie saying - 'ooops dropped the stick!


----------



## olliewood

[email protected] said:


> I can't post my mud pictures because I do not know how, so I will ask a muddy question. At the dog park, fair grounds, or anywhere, there could be 3 white dogs of various varieties and yellow labs and border collies - it doesn't matter. The daze comes out filthy, covered with mud or dirt, what ever is available and the oter dogs are clean. So what's the deal?


if you right click on my user name, goto contact info then click on my hotmail account and send me the photo you want to post i will post it for you if Rick doesnt mind of course:wave:


----------



## welshgold

*Misty All Muddy*

Oooops just realised the theme is for pics of muddy Goldens, please ignore Gracie dropping the stick entry 

And this is Misty at Western Super Mare in the mudflats!


----------



## Brittany

This is Macgyver.....not the best photo I've ever taken as far as angle/backdrop/etc...  But I thought it was cute.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

All these pictures are great  Keep 'em coming guys!!


----------



## RickGibbs

olliewood said:


> if you right click on my user name, goto contact info then click on my hotmail account and send me the photo you want to post i will post it for you if Rick doesnt mind of course:wave:


You can also e-mail them directly to me at [email protected]. Just be sure to tell me your username and dog's name...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Should also put that in the sticky rules post.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

O'kay... here's tryin' again lol. This is Geddy's muddy puppy entry


----------



## FlyingQuizini

The Flying Quizini would like to submit this photo for the action shot category!

*We call it Spider Quiz/Scale Jump*

Here he is playing the part of "Spider Quiz" as he make his way up and over the 6' Scale Jump while competing in a Working Trial. He had to go up and over, then sit on the other side (where he can't see me) and then wait for me to call him back over the jump -- at which point he must take the jump and not just run around the jump to get back to me. I remain standing just behind where he is seen in the photo. He LOVED this exercise!










Thanks for looking!

Stephanie and Quiz

P.S. Rick, I'm pretty sure I have the original photo somewhere as a HUGE file. If you need it, I can send it to you.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Here's the best I can do for an action shot... Carson in the snow, Thanksgiving 2006


----------



## Ninde'Gold

He looks so small there!! lol I should skipped last months and put this one is as the action shot 










For this month, it would've worked much better than it did for last month lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo

*I'll try*

Fun river day:


----------



## DocThee

This is my first post...so everyone, meet Duke.


----------



## RickGibbs

DocThee said:


> This is my first post...so everyone, meet Duke.


Welcome to the forum..... I love that your first post is an entry! :wave:


----------



## Pure Gold

Here's Briggs...My Mud Boy!


----------



## Doreens

*Monty*

Monty giving me the eye:


----------



## HovawartMom

Priska doing her favorite thing which is diving.


----------



## Joe

This is not related to our photo contest, but since I don't have any muddy photo to share, I had to show you a very muddy video of Kia :
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/10830-kias-surprise.html


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I love that video lol.

I'm so surprised we don't have more entries, especially with all the new members...


----------



## goblue_scott

*Snow Slurp*

Here's a photo in the snow of my 1 yr Golden..... Maize.


----------



## RickGibbs

goblue_scott said:


> Here's a photo in the snow of my 1 yr Golden..... Maize.


That is a beautiful picture.....I love it....


----------



## Rob's GRs

GoldenLover84 said:


> I love that video lol.
> 
> I'm so surprised we don't have more entries, especially with all the new members...


Mud and action shots are 2 of the things I actually do not have any of.... Oh well there is always next month.....:crossfing


----------



## RickGibbs

Rob's GRs said:


> Mud and action shots are 2 of the things I actually do not have any of.... Oh well there is always next month.....:crossfing


I haven't had a chance to go through them all yet, but have you submitted a photo for the Calendar Contest?


----------



## Rob's GRs

RickGibbs said:


> I haven't had a chance to go through them all yet, but have you submitted a photo for the Calendar Contest?


I thought the mud and action photo contest was for the calendar until I just now read the other sticky for March.


----------



## RickGibbs

Rob's GRs said:


> I thought the mud and action photo contest was for the calendar until I just now read the other sticky for March.


Glad you see that now....I think people have missed it or forgotten about it. The Calendar Contest is the REAL contest. If you win a month on that, you'll get a free calendar for next year....with all the great pictures in it...

The other contests are secondary, and for fun....I think people thought it up to see how busy they can make me..... :lol:


----------



## Rob's GRs

I finally found one of Lyndi.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I think there's A LOT of confusion with the contests right now. We keep trying to explain things but it doesn't seem to work...lol. 

Are we allowing non-goldens on the calendar now? It was my understanding that it was a Golden calendar...because we are a Golden Retriever forum... ???

I dunno whats going on anymore with these things... lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have seen that photo of your first Golden way back when in a calendar or book


----------



## BridiesMum

*Caught in the Act*

Hi I just found this action shot of Bridie when I caught her in the act lol


----------



## Gldiebr

Here's Bailey's "Action Shot" - Until I took her off leash at the beach, I'd had no idea she could fly!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Here's Starlite and Kiki today


----------



## Gldiebr

Is it just my computer, or did Bailey's photo vanish? (2 messages above?)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I don't see his picture, thats been happening a lot lately, peoples pictures aren't showing up for some reason.


----------



## wilki5

Maisie, Benji in background.


----------



## RickGibbs

Gldiebr said:


> Is it just my computer, or did Bailey's photo vanish? (2 messages above?)


The gallery was down for a little bit...that's all....


----------



## mylissyk

Haven't I seen one of Brinks in almost that same freeze frame?



Brinkleysmom said:


> Well, this photo has been sitting in my profile page gallery for quite some time, so I guess I will enter it in the mud/action category. It is my first golden from way back when. I always liked the wet look. LOL!!


----------



## vrocco1

I had to slip this one in:


----------



## Booker

I don't have a mud or action shot to submit, but looking at all these great shots will once again be so hard to vote!! Super pics guys!


----------



## Kindell

Maple learning how to swim & retrieve...


----------



## Brinkleysmom

mylissyk said:


> Haven't I seen one of Brinks in almost that same freeze frame?


Nope, maybe close; but this photo of Tyler was posted at one time in CHATS. So you may have seen it in there but it was Tyler. I have photos of Brinks but not from that area.


----------



## daddysgirl

Roxy in the water. she loves the Keys


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Denise, sweet photos of Roxy. She looks like she had a great time. Love the water shots always. They just are so fun to look at. Thanks for sharing. She is a beauty.


----------



## RickGibbs

daddysgirl said:


> Roxy in the water. she loves the Keys


Which one's your favorite? I have to pick one for the contest.....


----------



## PJD001

*My entry for the photo contest*

I know I have posted this photo before but not for a contest. since it is an action theme/ mud then I will submit it. It is my fave action shot of her


----------



## Sunny Delight

sleepyspencer said:


> Here's my entry...This happened just after Hurricane Katrina came through. It filled Duncan's favorite hole with lots of water. As you can see he was trying to find the bottom of it. He made me laugh and cry!


I've always loved this picture of Duncan!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

pjd001 said:


> I know I have posted this photo before but not for a contest. since it is an action theme/ mud then I will submit it. It is my fave action shot of her


That is an amazing shot! She looks like she'd be good at agility!!


----------

